# Preggie goats???



## that's*satyrical (Jul 9, 2012)

So I have 3 first fresheners & I was pretty sure 2 of them are pregnant. They are both pretty round & one seems to be getting a mini-udder & the other her teats seem to  be getting bigger. But yesterday when I went out to feed in the morning they both looked on the thin??? side again? At least compared to how round they've been and now I am beginning to question. None of my goats have been going into heat though (and they are Nigies) for the past couple of months that I could tell & Clinton has not peed on himself in a while so chances are I didn't miss any. What do you think? Is it normal for a preggie 1st freshener to not look pregnant after going overnight without eating & still be pregnant? I know I should test them to be sure but I really don't want to bother with it plus money is a little tight right now & I'm trying to get my son signed up for football.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 10, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> So I have 3 first fresheners & I was pretty sure 2 of them are pregnant. They are both pretty round & one seems to be getting a mini-udder & the other her teats seem to  be getting bigger. But yesterday when I went out to feed in the morning they both looked on the thin??? side again? At least compared to how round they've been and now I am beginning to question. None of my goats have been going into heat though (and they are Nigies) for the past couple of months that I could tell & Clinton has not peed on himself in a while so chances are I didn't miss any. What do you think? Is it normal for a preggie 1st freshener to not look pregnant after going overnight without eating & still be pregnant? I know I should test them to be sure but I really don't want to bother with it plus money is a little tight right now & I'm trying to get my son signed up for football.


Pictures? mine did that too when they were prego


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jul 10, 2012)

Good idea maybe the experts can help with a pooch test & belly pics.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jul 10, 2012)

Could they just have an empty rumen?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jul 10, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> So I have 3 first fresheners & I was pretty sure 2 of them are pregnant. They are both pretty round & one seems to be getting a mini-udder & the other her teats seem to  be getting bigger. But yesterday when I went out to feed in the morning they both looked on the thin??? side again? At least compared to how round they've been and now I am beginning to question. None of my goats have been going into heat though (and they are Nigies) for the past couple of months that I could tell & Clinton has not peed on himself in a while so chances are I didn't miss any. What do you think? Is it normal for a preggie 1st freshener to not look pregnant after going overnight without eating & still be pregnant? I know I should test them to be sure but I really don't want to bother with it plus money is a little tight right now & I'm trying to get my son signed up for football.


*Mine did that exact same thing too!!! She was getting bigger and bigger and I was even taping her weight, and then it seems like overnight she was skinny again. I'm 100% sure I felt something move on her right side and now nothing. She hasn't developed an udder yet either and only 1 month to go so I think I've given up hope that she settled.*


----------



## boykin2010 (Jul 11, 2012)

I don't know if this applies in your situation but once the lamb/kid drops into the birthing canal it gives the appearance the goat/sheep is skinner because it isn't pushing so much on her making her look fat. Are yours anywhere near giving birth? Usually this just happens a few days before giving birth....


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jul 11, 2012)

boykin2010 said:
			
		

> I don't know if this applies in your situation but once the lamb/kid drops into the birthing canal it gives the appearance the goat/sheep is skinner because it isn't pushing so much on her making her look fat. Are yours anywhere near giving birth? Usually this just happens a few days before giving birth....


No they are not quite that close, but thanks. The earliest one would be due mid August.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jul 11, 2012)

Here is Dazzle first the pooch pic then the tummy from above, she has the teat development:












And Teva she has the most udder development & I'm pretty sure I felt baby goatie(s) today:











And the 3rd is Trinity. She is starting to look a little preggie but she wouldn't be due until later. Tried to hold off a little on breeding her she's so small.











So what do you all think????


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jul 12, 2012)

So where did everyone go??? Do you guys think any of these girls are preggers???


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 12, 2012)

they all look pregnant to me.


----------



## GLENMAR (Jul 12, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> they all look pregnant to me.


X2


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 12, 2012)

X2


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks goatie experts!! You guys just saved me a ton of vet drawing blood & sending samples to biotracking money!!


----------

